# [Review] Vergleichstest Cougar S 700, Corsair HX750 & Antec TruePower New TP-750



## dbpaule (2. September 2009)

Spoiler



Hallo liebe Community
  Neben der langen und treuen Zugehörigkeit bei euch, starte ich nun auch mein eigenes Projekt.

  Ich werde mich zu Beginn hauptsächlich mit PC-Gehäusen und Netzteilen auseinandersetzen, da dort der Kontakt zu den Herstellern bereits aufgebaut wurde. Die Seite ist noch „frisch“ und läuft momentan im BETA-Modus. 
  ABER – zum fertigen Launch kann ich euch schon jetzt ein hochkarätiges Roundup ankündigen, welches ich euch auch hier präsentieren will.

  Ich werde die neue High-End-Klasse aktuellster Netzteile testen und miteinander vergleichen. Das Corsair HX 750, das Cougar S 700 und das Antec TruePower New TP-750. Alle drei Netzteile basieren auf der DC-DC Technologie und zwei davon sind auch bereits 80Plus Silber zertifiziert. Zwei der drei Exemplare habe ich bereits vorliegen, wie ihr an den Bildern sehen könnt. Das Antec ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir! Die Tests sollen über das Normale hinausgehen, Einblicke ins Innere bieten und alle notwendigen Messungen in ansprechenden Diagrammen darstellen. 

  Falls Ihr noch Wünsche habt, welche Punkte unbedingt mit in das Review mit einbezogen werden sollen, sagt es mir gleich hier. Im Endeffekt profitiert ihr am meisten davon!

Euer Paule



*High-End-Netzteile im Vergleich*​ 

*Übersicht*


*Einleitung*
*Lieferumfang*
*Äußere Werte*
*Rund ums Kabel*
*Innere Werte*
*Messungen*
*Lautstärke & Temperaturen*
*Effizienz & Verbrauchswerte*
 
*Fazit**
*
 


*1. Einleitung*
Eine der elementaren Fragen jedes PC-Nutzers ist im Zeitalter von leistungsstarken CPUs und Grafikkarten, die jeweils mehr als 100W benötigen, welches Netzteil am besten mit diesen Stromfressern umgeht. Aus dieser heraus, ist dieser Vergleichtest entstanden, welcher drei der besten Netzteile am Markt gegenüberstellt. 

Es sei gesagt, dass jedes dieser Netzteile den gehobenen Ansprüchen von Enthusiasten entspricht und fast jeden PC bestens versorgt. Doch welcher der drei Kandidaten hat die Nase vorn? 

Nun zu den Probanden. Es stehen sich Cougars S 700, Corsairs HX750 und Antecs TruePower New TP-750 gegenüber. Unter 100€ finden Sie keines dieser Netzteile im Einzelhandel. Wir dürfen also Großes erwarten! 

*Cougar S 700*
Cougar ist noch eine sehr junge Marke. Jedoch entwickeln erfahrene Leute für den Neuling, ist die Marke doch aus HEC/Compucase hervorgegangen. Kenner wissen, dass HEC/Compucase bereits sehr lange im Netzteilgeschäft tätig ist, aber meist nur für den OEM-Markt. Mit Cougar will man auch den Retailmarkt erreichen.
Bereits die ersten Modelle in Form der Power- und CM Power-Reihe konnten durch hohe Effizienz und beste Materialien überzeugen. Und das zu einem fairen Preis. Nun folgt die S-Serie. Sie gehört klar in den High-End-Sektor, betrachtet man den Preis von 135€! Es ist überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass Kabelmanagement in dieser Klasse meist immer an Board ist. Der auffällig orange-antrazit-farbene Kraftprotz ist bestückt mit DC-DC-Technik, einem 140mm-Lüfter, dem bereits genannten Kabelmanagement und dem 80Plus-Silber-Zertifikat! Ob das teuerste Netzteil dieses Tests überzeugt, wird sich zeigen.

*Corsair HX750*
Man findet unterschiedliche Angaben zu der 80Plus-Zertifizierung über dieses Netzteil im Internet. Mal heißt es Gold, mal Silber. Wie auch immer, verspricht das HX750 ein sehr effizienter Stromversorger zu sein. Schon seit längerem ist zu beobachten, dass Corsair auf eine starke 12V-Leitung setzt, statt auf mehrere kleinere. Das hat den Vorteil, dass es nicht zu Lastverteilungen kommt auf den Schienen und immer die volle Leistung zur Verfügung steht! Auch hier sind Kabelmanagement, ein 140mm-Lüfter und DC-DC-Technik an Board. Brandneu ist das HX750 nicht, doch spielt es in der gleichen Klasse wie das Cougar und kostet mit 120€ auch nicht gerade wenig. 

*Antec TruePower New TP-750*
Der letzte Kandidat stammt von Antec. Mit der TP-New-Serie bietet Antec Netzteile der gehobenen Klasse mit neuester Technik an. So ist das TP-750 80Plus-Bronze zertifiziert und verspricht mit dem niedrigen Preis von 105€ mit all seinen Features hoffentlich nicht zu viel! DC-DC-Technik, ein 120mm-Lüfter und Kabelmanagement sind vorhanden. Im Grunde also die gleiche Technik,  nur für weniger Geld! Vielleicht entpuppt sich das Antec als Geheimtipp!



*2. Lieferumfang*
*Cougar S 700*
Dem S 700 liegt alles bei, was man benötigt um sein Netzteil zu verbauen und die Kabel zu bündeln. Das Netzteil befindet sich in einem Sack aus schwarzem Velours-Stoff mit dem Firmenlogo. Viel mehr erwartet man auch nicht. 
Im Paket:


modulare Kabel
Kaltgerätekabel

vier Klettkabelbinder
Montageschrauben
Bedienungsanleitung
Aufkleber des Firmenlogos
Velours-Sack für Netzteil

*Corsair HX750*
Im Gegensatz zum Kandidaten von Cougar, ist die Ausstattung des HX750 etwas umfangreicher, auch der sehr große Karton lässt das zumindest vermuten. Das kommt aber besonders dadurch, dass das Netzteil sehr gut gepolstert ist.  Auch hier findet sich ein Stoffbeutel für das Netzteil. Die modularen Kabel sind noch einmal extra in einem Täschchen verpackt. Es liegen zudem ca. 10 Kabelbinder zum bestmöglichen Verlegen der Kabelstränge bei. Sonst, ist die Ausstattung identisch zum S 700. Den Aufkleber werden hier nur Sammler vermissen!
Im Paket:


modulare Kabel
Kaltgerätekabel

10 Kabelbinder
Montageschrauben
Bedienungsanleitung
Velours-Sack für Netzteil
Verpackung der Kabel in Tasche
  
 *Antec TP-750*
Das Antec kommt in einer kleineren Verpackung daher. Es ist zwar 3cm kürzer, aber mehr Platz für Kabel und Zubehör hätte man ruhig lassen können. Es hat nämlich nicht funktioniert, das Netzteil samt Zubehör wieder in die Verpackung zu bekommen. Dafür ist das Netzteil sehr umweltfreundlich verpackt. Die Ausstattung ist sonst identisch zu den anderen, lediglich Kabelbinder und Täschchen fehlen.
Im Paket:



modulare Kabel
Kaltgerätekabel

Montageschrauben
Bedienungsanleitung
 
*HX750:** 10/10* *
S 700:* *9/10* *
TP-750:  **7/10* 



*3. Äußere Werte*
*Cougar S 700*
Das Cougar fällt in erster Linie dadurch auf, dass es orange lackiert ist. Die Hälfte des Netzteils ist mit einer kratzfesten anthrazitfarbenen Beschichtung übersehen, welche dem Netzteil eine höhere Qualitätsanmutung verleiht. Man findet auch eine Abdeckung aus schwarzem Blech, welche mit dem Lüfter und der Wabenabdeckung arretiert ist. Das verleiht den Eindruck, als wenn der Lüfter  durch eine Art Backplate gehalten wird. Zwar erfüllt diese Platte keinen ersichtlichen Zweck, doch schick wirkt es dennoch.
Auf dem Boden des S 700 befindet sich der obligatorische Aufkleber mit den Eckdaten, welcher Aufschluss über Spannung und Stromstärke auf den einzelnen Schienen gibt. 
Wie bei der Vorgängerserie, der CM-Power-Reihe, sind auch hier die modularen Anschlüsse farblich unterschiedlich gestaltet worden. Rot ist ausschließlich für PCIe-Stecker gedacht und Schwarz für Laufwerke und andere Peripherie. Leider stehen die Anschlüsse etwas weit heraus, sodass sich die Länge des Netzteils erneut um einige Millimeter vergrößert. Man könnte meinen, dass man bei 18cm Länge, die Anschlüsse ruhig etwas weiter einlassen kann.
Der Netzschalter leuchtet grün und soll dabei sicher Symbol sein für die Effizienz. Green-IT lässt grüßen.

*Corsair HX750*
Eher schlicht und unauffällig wirkt das HX750. Lediglich der Aufkleber an der Seite des Probanden setzt einen dezenten farblichen Akzent beim dunkelgrauen Gehäuse. Von außen ist das HX bepulvert und wirkt kratzfest. Doch schon der erste Einbau offenbarte, dass die Bepulverung abplatzt. Ebenso interessant ist, dass das Blech sich sehr dünn anfühlt und zudem sehr leicht ist. Scheinbar hat man hier gespart. 
Ein einfaches aber voll ausreichendes Lüftergitter schützt den Lüfter bzw. die Leitungen, die mit dem Netzteillüfter kollidieren könnten. 
Auch hier sind die modularen Kabelanschlüsse farblich differenziert mit dem gleichen Hintergedanken wie bei dem S 700. Erfreulich ist, dass die Buchsen hier etwas weiter in das Netzteilgehäuse eingelassen sind. Das Informationsetikett ist an gleicher Stelle, nämlich auf dem Boden. Doch tut man sich schwer die Schrift erkennen zu können, da sie etwas klein ist.

*Antec TruePower New TP-750*
Das Antec erscheint in einem dunkelgrauen Lackgewand. Der Info-Aufkleber ist hier seitlich platziert. Die modularen Kabelanschlüsse sind im Vergleich etwas knapper, da über den Hauptkabelstrang bereits mehr Anschlüsse geboten werden. Man kann fast von einem semi-modularen Netzteil sprechen, doch sind die Buchsen hier vollständig eingelassen. Das TP-750 geht generell platzsparender zu Werke, es misst nur 150x150x86mm, die Kontrahenten sind beide 30mm länger, was dem Antec beim Einsatz in kleineren Gehäusen zugute kommt.


*S 700:  **10/10*
 *TP-750:* *9/10*
 *HX750:  **7/10* 



*4. Rund ums Kabel*
Alle drei bieten einen Sleeve um die Leitungen, wirklich blickdicht ist nur das des Cougar, welches bereits bei der Vorgängerserie zum Einsatz kam! Die Kabelummantelungen des Antec und des Corsair verbergen leider nicht den Blick auf die bunte Kabelpracht! Corsair geht aber auch etwas andere Wege. Man entschied sich hier die meisten Kabel zu Flachkabeln zu bündeln und diese einheitlich in schwarz zu halten. Die Machart ist nicht die beste, doch wirkt so das bunte Kabelchaos einheitlich schwarz. Das gefällt dem Modderherz natürlich. 

Die Kabellängen sind konservativ gewählt, besonders beim 8Pin-EPS-Kabel. Hier hat lediglich das Cougar ein 75cm langes Kabel. Sonst sind sie, wie beim Antec und Corsair, zwischen 50 und 60cm lang. 24Pin- und PCIe-Kabel haben Standardlängen. Der Einbau ist kein Problem!
Ebenso wichtig ist, ob die modularen Kabel gut halten und einfach in der Handhabe sind. Antecs und Corsairs Anschlüsse geben ein klares „Klick“ als Feedback beim Einstecken des Kabels. Beim S 700 benötigt man dagegen viel Kraft. Das Klick bleibt fast aus, dafür wackelt, genauso bei den anderen beiden, nichts! Etwas Angst, etwas kaputt zu machen, hat man aber dennoch.
Auch die Anzahl der Anschlüsse unterscheidet sich etwas. Das S 700 und das HX750 realisieren annähernd gleich viele Anschlüsse, jedoch über verschieden viele modulare Stecker. Beim Corsair-Modell ist man etwas flexibler, da es 10 Buchsen bietet, das Cougar im Vergleich acht und Antecs TP-750 sogar nur vier. Interessant ist, dass dem TP-750 sechs modulare Kabel beiliegen. Auf zwei muss man bei Maximalbestückung demnach verzichten.


*S 700:       **9/10*
 *HX750:* *9/10*
 *TP-750:  **8/10* 



*5. Innere Werte*
*Cougar S 700*
Das Innere des S 700 wirkt aufgeräumt und durchdacht. Das spiegelt auch das Kühlkonzept wieder. Jedes Bauteil ist vom Lufstrom erreichbar oder wird durch einen Kühlkörper stellvertretend gekühlt. Der Lüfter ist ein 140mm-Fabrikat, welches temperaturgesteuert ist und mit maximal 1800 U/min zu Werke geht. 
Cougar setzt ausschließlich auf 105°C-Feststoffkondensatoren. Primärseitig sind es Elektrolytkondensatoren (hier einer von Nippon-Chemicon), im zentralen Bereich erkennt man einen von Teapo, während es sekundärseitig einer der Marke CapXon ist. Das verspricht eine hohe Lebenserwartung im Vergleich zu günstigen 85°C-Kondensatoren. Sekundär werden insgesamt 6 Gleichrichterdioden verbaut – vorbildlich! Dank des verbauten Fairchild-ICs ist die PFC nahe an der Bestmarke und erreicht Werte zwischen 0,98 und 0,99. Weiterhin sind Schrumpfschläuche zur Absicherung an den Kabelenden vorhanden. Die DC-DC-Technik wurde mit gängigen Bauteilen umgesetzt, zeigt aber ihre Wirkung gut, wie Sie sehen werden.

*Corsair HX750*
Auch hier wirkt der Innenraum recht ordentlich, doch vermisst man komplexe Kühlkörper. Es wurden stattdessen einfache Kühlplatten verbaut, welche aber die aufgenommene Abwärme mangels größerer Fläche und Rillen nicht gut abgeben kann. Der verbaute 140mm-Quirl läuft mit maximal 2000 U/min, ist aber temperaturgesteuert. 
Auch hier findet man nur 105°C-Kondensatoren, aber aus dem Haus Nippon-Chemicon. Primärseitig sind zwei dieser Kondensatoren parallel geschaltet, beim Cougar hingegen findet man einen an dieser Stelle. Auf sekundärer Seite sind zur Gleichrichtung 5 Dioden vorhanden. Ebenso auffallend ist, dass überall Schrumpfschläuche verwendet wurden und die Lötpunkte gut gesetzt sind. Doch gibt es hier auch Kritik, denn es sind an zwei Stellen Y-Kondensatoren vorgesehen, welche jedoch unbesetzt sind, was eine schlecht ausgebaute Netz-Filterung zur Folge hat. Ebenso ist nur ein mäßiges Konzept zur Entstörung im zentralen Bereich zwischen Primär- und Sekundärschaltkreis umgesetzt worden. Wie beim Cougar ist ein MOV vorhanden! Der DC-DC-Konverter ist hier mit Feststoffmodellen besetzt. Wie gut er seine Arbeit verrichtet erfahren Sie später.

*Antec TruePower New TP-750*
Schnell fällt hier auf, dass viel Technik auf kleinem Raum umgesetzt wurde. Aber dennoch ist das Layout nicht zu überladen. Eingangsseitig findet man eine herausragende Entstörung durch die vielen Bauteile am Eingang. Die Kondensatoren sind japanischer Herkunft und besitzen eine geringe Impedanz und lange Lebensdauer. Primärseitig findet man aber leider nur einen 85°C-Kondensator von Nippon-Chemicon. Doch steht dieser recht frei und ist somit gut vom Luftstrom erreichbar, weshalb die Spezifikation nicht weiter ins Gewicht fällt.
Hier wurde, wie bei Corsair und Cougar auch, darauf geachtet, die Kabel gut zu isolieren mit Schrumpfschläuchen, welche das PCB berühren. Bedingt durch das kleine Gehäuse kommt es auf sekundärer Seite zu etwas Unordnung, auch durch die schiefen Glättungskondensatoren, die durch die Leitungen erdrückt werden. 
Die Verwandtschaft zu Seasonic-Netzteilen ist nicht bestreitbar! Vom M12D hat das TP-750 den DC-DC-Konverter geerbt und Leistungsfaktorvorregler vom M12. Zuletzt genannter ist beim M12D aber hochwertiger, da dort mehr Komponenten parallel geschaltet werden. Wie sich diese Fakten auf die Effizienz niederschlagen, sehen wir gleich.


*S 700:    **10/10*
 *TP-750:* *9/10*
 *HX750:  **7/10* 



*6. Messungen*
*1. Lautstärke & Temperatur*
Leider kann der Wunsch nach einer nicht-subjektiven Lautstärke-Messung nicht umgesetzt werden. Dazu fehlt es einfach am Gerät! Hier wird aber dennoch versucht die Umdrehungszahlen und Geräuschkulisse so gut wie möglich zu umschreiben. Das Problem bei den Umdrehungszahlen ist, dass kein Tachosignal gesendet wird von den verwendeten Lüftern. Die richtige Drehzahl wird herausgefunden, indem der schnellste 140mm-Lüfter im Repertoire stufenlos gedrosselt, bis er dir gleiche Geschwindigkeit hat. _Hier handelt es sich um einen Scythe Kaze Maru mit 1900 U/min._ Ist das der Fall, so wirkt es so, als wenn die Lüfterblätter stillstehen, wenn man sie voreinander hält. 
Die Temperatur wurde an fünf Punkten gemessen (am Warmluftausgang und an vier Punkten am Chassis) und daraufhin gemittelt. Das nötige Werkzeug war hier ein Infrarotthermometer.


S 700:
Idle*: 680rpm bei 35°C
20%: 750rpm bei 39°C

50%: 890rpm bei 42°C

80%: 1050rpm bei 46°C
 
HX750:
Idle*: 760rpm bei 39°C

20%: 930rpm bei 43°C
50%: 1200rpm bei 47°C
80%: 1550rpm bei 52°C
 
TP-750:
Idle*: 850rpm bei 38°C
20%: 1020rpm bei 40°C
50%: 1350rpm bei 45°C
80%: 1630rpm bei 49°C
 
    *120W

Das Cougar bleibt auch unter hoher Last angenehm leise. Das Corsair wird leider lauter, aber dies fällt nur auf, wenn man einen Silent-PC besitzt, sonst würden sicherlich Grafikkarten oder CPU-Lüfter das Geräusch des Netzteils übertönen. Das Antec kämpft mit einem 120mm-Lüfter gegen die 140er-Riege. Da bleibt es leider nicht aus, dass der „Kleine“ etwas schneller drehen muss. Das resultiert ist einem etwas höheren Geräuschpegel. Jetzt kann jeder zu Hause nachstellen, wie laut ein entsprechender Lüfter bei der angegebenen Drehzahl ist. Lagergeräusche waren von keinem der Lüfter vernehmbar, was sehr begrüßenswert ist! Bei den Temperaturen enttäuscht das Corsair HX750 leider etwas. Trotz schnellem Lüfter steigt die Temperatur auf über 50°C unter 80%-Last. Das Cougar und das Antec hingegen können mit etwas besseren Werten aufwarten, was gerade beim S 700 erstaunt, da der Lüfter wirklich langsam dreht! Das Antec erkauft sich die guten Temperaturen durch seinen schnellen Lüfter!


*S 700:    **10/10*
 *TP-750:* *8/10*
 *HX750:  **6/10* 



*2. Effizienz & Verbrauchswerte*
Das bald ausgediente Testsystem durfte noch einmal zeigen, was es kann, in Form von Stromschlucken! Hier das System:

*CPU* Intel Core2Quad Q9550 @ 4GHz   *
Mainboard* DFI LP JR P45-T2RS   
*Grafikkarten* 2xSapphire Toxic HD4890   
*RAM* 2x2GB G.Skill DDR2-1000   
*CPU-Kühler* Zalman CNPS 9900LED   
*Gehäuse* Antec Mini P180   
*Festplatte 1* Samsung HD322HJ   
*Festplatte 2* Samsung SP2504C   
*Lüfter* 3xXigmatek XLF-F1253   
*Netzteil*  Cougar S 700, Corsair HX750, Antec TruePower New TP-750

Sowohl CPU als auch die beiden HD4890er sind wahre Stromfresser! Beide Grafikkarten zusammengenommen „verbrauchen“ schon so viel Strom, wie ein vernünftiger Midrange-PC. 
Die Testmethodik ist wie folgt: Eingangs habe ich ein Wattmessgerät angeschlossen, von welchem ich die Strom-„Verbrauch“ in Watt ablese und ausgangs im Netzteil habe ich ein Zangenamperemeter angeschlossen. Aus dem Verhältnis ergibt sich dann die rechnerische Effizienz. Die Wattangaben beziehen sich auf die tatsächlich genutzte Leistung des PCs, nicht auf die von außen gezogene Netzleistung!

_Last: 20%, 50%, 80%, 661W_

*Cougar S 700:* 86%, 91%, 89% 87%
*Corsair HX750:* 86%, 90%, 88%, 87%
*Antec TP-750:* 85%, 89%, 87%, 86%

Interessant ist, dass alle drei Kontrahenten so nah beieinander liegen. Besonders das Antec findet Anschluss an die teureren Kontrahenten. Scheinbar ist es sehr knapp zugegangen bei der 80Plus-Zertifizierung. 80Plus-Gold hat keiner der Probanden verdient, aber sowohl das Cougar als auch das Corsair liegen im Silber-Bereich! Einige Händler bewerben das HX750 als 80Plus-Gold-Netzteil. Doch Corsair selbst und auch dieser Test hier zeigen, dass 80Plus-Silber realistischer ist! Auf der 80Plus-Website wird das NT jedoch als mit Gold prämiert. Ob es sich dabei um ein Vorserienmuster gehandelt hat mit kürzeren Leitungen oder zufällig höherer Effizienz, wird von offizieller Seite nicht kommentiert! Cougars S 700 liegt im erwarteten Bereich und bestätigt die Silber-Zertifizierung! Bei ausgeschaltetem PC, nehmen sich die Kontrahenten nichts und bleiben im guten Bereich von 2-3W.


*S 700:     **9/10*
 *HX750:* *8/10*
 *TP-750: **7/10* 



*7. Fazit*

Schwer fällt es nicht, den Sieger auszumachen, auch wenn der Preis dafür sehr hoch ausfällt.trotzdem konnte das S 700 den Vergleich gewinnen. Sowohl Leistungswerte, Ausstattung und Qualität sind sehr gut, wobei man sich für 135€ schon zweimal überlegt, ob der Kauf sinnvoll ist!  Zudem ist es noch nicht flächendeckend verfügbar, 
Der zweite Platz war schwer auszumachen, da das Corsair zwar eine etwas bessere Ausstattung bietet und die Effizienz minimal höher ist, dafür das Antec aber durchaus durch den geringeren Preis und die kleinen Abmaße punkten kann. Daher erhält das Antec den zweiten Platz. 
Corsair’s Produkt muss von zwei Seiten betrachtet werden. Zwar stimmen Optik und Leistung aber die Qualität und die verwendeten Bauteile entsprechen nicht dem, was man erwartet in dieser Klasse. Es fehlen elementare Dinge wie ein durchdachtes Kühlkonzept und eine gute Filterung! 

Wer das nötige Kleingeld hat, kann beruhigt zum Cougar S 700 greifen. Es bietet jedem genügend Power und ein gutes Kabelmanagement. Für Sparfüchse in diesem Sektor hält Antec das TP-750 bereit! So gute Technik auf kleinem Raum findet man schwer. Und das für nur ca. 105€. Corsairs HX750 ist bedingt zu empfehlen. Zwar wurde der Fokus bei Corsair auf die Effizienz gelegt, doch dafür spart man an anderen Stellen wie der Eingangsfilterung!

*Zusammenfassung:*
*Cougar S 700*: *56/60* 
+ hohe Effektivität 
+ Verarbeitungsqualität 
+ Ausstattung 
+ Kabellängen 
+ Sehr leise & kühl
- hoher Preis
- hervorstehende modulare Anschlusssockel

*Antec TruePower New TP-750*: *48/60* 
+ gute Effizienzwerte 
+ Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis 
+ Ausstattung 
+ relativ kühl 
+ geringe Abmaße 
- Geräuschentwicklung 
- mäßiges Sleeve 


*Corsair HX750*: *47/60*
+ hohe Effektivität 
+ umfangreiche Ausstattung 
+ leise bei geringer Last 
- mäßiges Sleeve 
- laut unter Last 
- mäßige Filterung


----------



## dbpaule (2. September 2009)

*Bilder des Cougar S 700*


----------



## dbpaule (2. September 2009)

*Bilder des Corsair HX750*


----------



## dbpaule (2. September 2009)

Fotos des Antec TruePower New TP-750:


----------



## dbpaule (2. September 2009)

Platzhalter #4


----------



## Amlug_celebren (10. September 2009)

Bin ja mal gespannt, habe vor ner Woche ein HX750 bekommen, defekt, nach 10Minuten wars aus, und dann wollte es auch nicht mehr...
Demnach bin ich ja mal wirklich gespannt, vor allem, wie das Antec im vergleich abschneidet...


----------



## dbpaule (10. September 2009)

Ich könnt ja schon ein Paar Ergebnisse verraten, aber ich will was fertiges präsentieren und nichts halbes! Aber soviel sei gesagt: Es gibt eine klare Abstufung zwischen den Kontahenten. Was ihr erwartet, könnt ihr ja schonmal posten!

MfG, Paule


----------



## 0815-TYP (10. September 2009)

Hoffentlich liegt das Cougar S 700 ganz vorne 

Edit:
1.Cougar S 700
2.Corsair HX 750
3.Antec TruePower New TP-750

Wäre froh wenn es zumindest auf die Lautstärke zutrifft


----------



## dbpaule (10. September 2009)

Vielleicht schreibst du besser, wie du denkst, wie die Reihenfolge ist, zB:
1.:...
2.:...
3.:...

LG, Paule


----------



## poiu (10. September 2009)

dbpaule nicht soviel Plappern und uns hinhalten , sondern ergebnisse liefern *lach*


*das ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, sondern ein scherz* 

Freu mich auf denn Vergleich 

Gruß


----------



## dbpaule (10. September 2009)

Die Ergebnisse kommen Ende der nächsten Woche! Versprochen!  Bis dato lass ich euch noch zappeln. Sowas schreibt sich ja nicht von alleine! Ich weiß jedenfalls schon, welches der NTs ich behalte... Ist sicher nicht schwer herauszufinden, wenn ihr lesen könnt!

So, bald kommen Ergebnisse!

MfG, Paule


----------



## -NTB- (10. September 2009)

ich tippe zu 100% dass es sich um eines dieser nt´s handelt *Cougar S 700 oder Corsair HX750*


----------



## poiu (10. September 2009)

> Sowas schreibt sich ja nicht von alleine!



ja kenne ich  , meist kommt noch was dazwischen und dann dauert es länger als man dachte.


----------



## dbpaule (10. September 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> ich tippe zu 100% dass es sich um eines dieser nt´s handelt *Cougar S 700 oder Corsair HX750*



Wie gesagt, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! 

MfG, Paule


----------



## dbpaule (18. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das Review ist fertig. Leider schaffe ich es aus rein zeitlichen Gründen nicht, ihn noch am Wochenende hier rein zustellen. Ich werde es erst am Montag schaffen. Wer nicht warten kann, kann auf meiner Website nachlesen. Link dahin findet ihr im Eingangspost.

Sorry erstmal.

MfG, Paule


----------



## 0815-TYP (18. September 2009)

Sehr schön.
Cougar S 700 FTW


----------



## -NTB- (20. September 2009)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!
> 
> MfG, Paule




hatte doch recht:d


----------



## dbpaule (21. September 2009)

Nein, ich behalt das Antec! So wie es in der Signatur steht. 

MfG, Paule


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. September 2009)

Kurze Frage, dort wurde das Corsair doch ziemlich stark bei Lautstärke & Temperatur abgewertet, das HX750 dreht etwas langsamer als das S700 und ist dadurch ein paar Grad wärmer, aber hat 2 Punkte weniger, Erklärung?


----------



## dbpaule (21. September 2009)

Du meinst die Punktestaffelung zwischen TP-750 und HX750 nehme ich an?! Der 120mm-Lüfter des Antec ist trotz leicht höherer Drehzahl leiser als der des HX750. Das kann daran liegen, dass ein 120mm-Lüfter, wie das Antec einen hat, wenig Verwirbelungsgeräusche macht als ein 140mm-Lüfter (HX750). Zudem ist das Antec kühler als das Corsair. Daher auch die Staffelung.
Eine Ursache für die Lautheit und die Temperaturen ist eindeutig das mäßige Kühlsystem im Inneren des HX750!

MfG, Paule


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. September 2009)

achso, alles klar. Dort im Abschnitt habe ich nichts gefunden zum Vergleich der Lautstärke zwischen Corsair und Antec, das erklärts dann.
Schade nur, dass das Cougar so hässlig ist


----------



## dbpaule (21. September 2009)

Hab jetzt das Review auch hier reingestellt!

MfG, Paule


----------



## IronAge (4. November 2009)

Schöner Review.

Interessant wäre auch ein Review der kleineren Truepower New gewesen, da diese ja angeblich auch mit DC-DC ausgestattet sein sollen ?!

Das Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 dürfte zur Zeit so ziemlich das günstigste Netzteil mit DC-DC und Kabelmanagement sein.

Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## dbpaule (4. November 2009)

Sicher wäre es auch interessant, aber in diesem Vergleich wäre es sicher fehl am Platz gewesen! Ein 550W-NT gegen zwei mit mind. 700W? Das ist sinnfrei! Kann die TP-New-Serie sehr empfehlen. Auch der Preis rechtfertigt einen Kauf, vor allem, da das Gebotene für den Preis sehr stimmig ist!

MfG, Paule


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2009)

Cougar rockt das Land.... 

@ dbpaule

Super test...  Herzlichen Dank dafür...


----------



## Hadruhne (21. Dezember 2009)

Sehr detailliertes Review!
*Sticky*
Ich frag mich nur warum Cougar nicht durchgehend Nippon-Chemicon und CapXon Kondensatoren zu verbaut.


----------



## soulpain (21. Dezember 2009)

Es kommt nicht so sehr darauf an, wer die Kondensatoren fertigt, sondern eher welches Modell man wählt. Außerdem kommt es natürlich auf die Umgebungsbedingungen wie Strombelastung und Temperaturentwicklung an, welches Bauteil optimal mit dem Schaltkreis harmoniert.

Primärseitig ist es aus thermischen Gründen relativ unnötig, was mit 105°C bei hoher Spezifikation einzusetzen, aber es macht immer einen guten Eindruck. Denn da gerät der große Siebkondensator schnell ins Blickfeld. 

Bis ein Feststoffkondensator kaputt geht, ist der Lüfter schon 5 mal verschleißt. Der Nutzeffekt ist also mitunter beschränkt. Bei DC-DC Wandlern bietet es sich natürlich an, die Bauteile wegen ihrer kompakten Maße an Zusatzplatinen zu verwenden.


----------



## Philipus II (22. Dezember 2009)

Das Cougar S 550 scheint noch ein paar Probleme zu haben, das S700wohl auch.
Ich persönlich würde beide aktuell eher nicht kaufen, bis das geklärt ist.


----------



## soulpain (22. Dezember 2009)

So hohe Störspannungen würden in der Qualitätskontrolle auffallen. Selbige läuft in mehreren Stufen ab und die haben dort auch wesentlich besseres Equipment. Das aus dem verlinkten Test ist aus dem letzten Jahrhundert.

Edit: Bei meinem Digital-Oszi damals ist nichts dergleichen aufgefallen, und das liegt immerhin bei 3500€.


----------



## Philipus II (22. Dezember 2009)

Du siehst den Fehler also in der Messung?
So als halbdirekte Einladung:
Hättest du Lust, mit rüber ins 3DC zu kommen, um die Diskussion dort zusammenzuhallten und nicht auf mehrere Boards zu verteilen?


----------



## soulpain (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich will nicht sagen "Fehler", aber ein Netzteil ist sehr komplex und dessen Eigenschaften sind schwer zu erfassen. Das hängt alles von der Belastung ab, welche Schiene ich belaste, wie präzise die Gerätschaften arbeiten.

In der Fabrik wird HEC jedenfalls keine Bleistifte zählen. Nachdem so eine Basis entwickelt wurde, kommt erst mal ein ausführlicher Langzeittest, dann wird diese zur Produktion freigegeben. Dieser Langzeittest umfasst neben Überprüfungen mit Teststationen oftmals auch Kompatibilitätsprüfungen mit "echten" Komponenten. Innerhalb der Produktion gibt es nach fast jedem Arbeitsschritt Einzeltests, danach nochmals Kontrollen und stichprobenartige Auszüge aus einer Tagesproduktion.

Cougar hat auch ausgangs- bzw. sekundärsseitig ausreichende Entstördrosseln (die kleinen mit geringer Kapazität), Controllchips und weitere Filter. Kleine Spitzen und Schwankungen durch Einregelvorgänge gibt es immer, aber wenn das in dem Maß auftritt, wird normalerweise nichts verkauft. Es kommt auch immer darauf an, unter welchen Bedingungen man welche Frequenzen auffängt.

Nebenbei gab es schon viele, die versucht haben, sich Messstände aufzubauen oder alte Geräte abzugreifen, aber an Präzision und Exaktheit reicht das nicht aus. Denn selbst wenn die Geräte nicht ganz billig sind, können manche Messungen fehlinterpretiert werden, Stecker sind nicht richtig angeschlossen, im Fall von THG war der Aufbau sogar nicht ausreichend abgesichert. Auch kommt es darauf an, was die Teststation selbst aushält.

Btw. kommt es auch immer auf die Dauer an, wie gut die Spannungswandler im PC solche Störungen abfangen und auch auf den Energiegehalt einer solchen Spitze.

Wenn an den Netzteilen etwas auftreten würde, was für den PC schädlich ist, hätte sich das bereits mehrfach geäußert.


----------



## Ralf345 (22. Dezember 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> Wenn an den Netzteilen etwas auftreten würde, was für den PC schädlich ist, hätte sich das bereits mehrfach geäußert.




Thema Alterung. Du wirst kaum in deine Glaskugel schauen können und wissen wie sich das in einem halben Jahr verhält.


----------



## soulpain (22. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich nicht, aber erstens lassen sich Alterungsprozesse mathematisch seitens der Hersteller berücksichtigen und zweitens ist die Marke Cougar bereits einige Zeit am Markt. Wenn es dramatsiche Fehler gegeben hätte, hätten sich diese bereits vermehrt beim Kunden oder in Reviews geäußert. Ferner wird bei jedem Cougar Netzteil im Prinzip eine vorhandene OEM-Basis berücksichtigt, die mitunter schon wesentlich länger von Systemhäusern verwendet wird.


----------



## Ralf345 (22. Dezember 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> Wenn es dramatsiche Fehler gegeben hätte, hätten sich diese bereits vermehrt beim Kunden oder in Reviews geäußert.




Weil es auch so viele reviews gibt, die das überhaupt messen. 

Ob es dramatische Fehler sind oder nicht, steht erstmal nicht zur Debatte. Aber das ein Messwert nicht die ATX Spezifikation einhält, das schon. 

Und es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf. Sry, aber mit dieser Argumentation wirst du nicht weit kommen. Du sprichst wie ein Produktmanager.


----------



## soulpain (22. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt ging es dabei nicht darum, wer was misst, sondern wie sich der angebliche Fehler geäußert hat. Nämlich garnicht. Weder bei Kunden, denen ein PC wegen eines Cougar Netzteils kaputt gegangen ist, noch bei Belastungen durch Stationen in verschiedenen Testszenarien.

Es ist zwar nicht mein Problem, aber sollen wir nun alle in Panik ausbrechen, weil jemand eine Messung mit einem uralten Oszi durchführt. Wenn man kein Netzteil mehr einbauen darf, weil es energiereiche oder impulsartige Transienten hat, darf man im Grunde genommen garnichts kaufen. 100% reine und zudem gut geglättete Spannungsbilder wird man nie erhalten. In dem Maß ist es bei Cougar jedenfalls bisher auch zu keinen Störungen gekommen.

Und vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal über das Berufsbild des Produktmanagers informieren, der ansich erstmal nichts mit PR zu tun hat, sondern sich mit Distribution und der Produktentwicklung auseinandersetzt.


----------



## Ralf345 (22. Dezember 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> Und vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal über das Berufsbild des Produktmanagers informieren, der ansich erstmal nichts mit PR zu tun hat, sondern sich mit Distribution und der Produktentwicklung auseinandersetzt.




Dann mach dich mal schlau. Der user Compucase ist Produktmanager, postet in einigen Foren und gab schon einige male ähnliches Gesülze zum besten. (Schon lange im Markt, viel Erfahrung, legen hohen Wert auf Qualitätskontrolle etc.)


----------



## Philipus II (22. Dezember 2009)

TheUnforgiven misst beim S700 ähnliches, mit einem anderen System und neurerem Oszilloskop.
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=7729659#post7729659


----------



## soulpain (22. Dezember 2009)

> Der user Compucase ist Produktmanager, postet in einigen Foren und gab schon einige male ähnliches Gesülze zum besten.



Wirklich schade, wie das Diskussionsniveau sinkt. Worte wie Gesülze halte ich doch für sehr unnötig.

Wie viele Leute in der Produktentwicklung kennst Du denn noch, die in Foren posten?


----------



## soulpain (22. Dezember 2009)

> TheUnforgiven misst beim S700 ähnliches, mit einem anderen System und neurerem Oszilloskop.



Ich habe auch noch ein älteres Analoggerät. Dann schaue ich einfach mal, was sich im Zusammenhang mit einem normalen PC ergibt und berichte davon. Dann kann man eventuell besser sehen, ob das mit der Testmethodik zusammenhängt.

Wie gesagt, an der Teststation gab es keinerlei Probleme in diesem Bereich. Weder energiereiche noch schnelle Transienten sind in dem Maß aufgetreten.


----------



## Ralf345 (22. Dezember 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> Wie viele Leute in der Produktentwicklung kennst Du denn noch, die in Foren posten?




Was soll das mit Foren zu tun haben? Und was könnte es besseres geben, bei einem Cougar Gerät Cougars in Foren aktiven Produktmanager ins Spiel zu bringen? Ein Produktmanager wird seine Produkte immer lobend erwähnen und nicht kritisch gegenüberstehen. Genau so hast du argumentiert. Wie gesagt, mit der Argumentation kommst du nicht weit. Finde ich Schade, ich glaube du kannst das besser.


----------



## soulpain (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne sonst keinen, der hier aus dieser Richtung unterwegs ist und Du offensichtlich auch nicht. Wenn Du also so argumentierst, wäre quasi jeder Mitarbeiter vom Hersteller ein Produktmanager, nach außen kommuniziert ein solcher aber nur bedingt. Das obliegt der PR. PR ist etwas anderes als Marketing. Der PR-Manager hat die _Hauptaufgabe_, den Pressekontakt aufrecht zu erhalten, Marketing geht eher in Richtung Vertrieb und unterhält eher Kontakte zu den Händlern, wo sie ihre Produkte absetzen. Dass es in dem Fall anders ist, dürfte wohl vor allem in der generellen Verantwortung der Europazentrale für den brand liegen. 

Wenn Du meine Reviews lesen würdest, würdest Du auch viele Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritikpunkte lesen. Leider suchst Du wohl bewusst den Streit.

Oder mal eine Frage: Wie hoch muss so ein Spike sein, damit er Schäden verursacht? Welche Auswirkungen haben Deiner Meinung nach schnelle Impulse, um die es wohl geht, im Verhältnis zu den energiereicheren Störimpulsen? Hast Du schon mal die Folgen von einer Transiente geprüft oder kannst irgendwo beweisen, dass es in diesem Zusammenhang Probleme mit dem Produkt gibt? Hast Du selbst schon mal einen konkreten Schaden aufgrund solcher Begebenheiten erlebt, der eindeutig darauf zurück zu führen ist?

Offensichtlich nicht. Statt dessen wird hier plötzlich eine Messung nicht-professioneller Natur so aufgebauscht, ohne überhaupt Folgen oder Eigenschaften solcher Bursts und Surges zu kennen. Ein Beweis dafür, dass es in dem Zusammenhang Probleme gibt, wurde nirgendo aufgebracht. Wo ist also der Beweis, dass es damit Probleme gibt?


----------



## Ralf345 (22. Dezember 2009)

So ein Scheiß. Das ist doch gar nicht die Frage. Welche Auswirkungen das ganze hat, weiß niemand. Das ist doch gerade das Problem. Im Zweifel würde ich als potenzieller Käufer so ein Netzteil meiden, eben weil ich nicht weiß, wie sehr die spikes meiner Hardware gefällt. Fakt ist, in diesem Test wurde ein ATX Grenzwert überschritten. Das steht erstmal so im Raum. Du versuchst allerdings mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten per se die Messwerte plump als irrelevant abzustempeln, weil es ja nicht sein könne, dass ein so erfahrener Hersteller nichts bemerke oder weil die OEM Netzteile so gut laufen und die nicht vorhandenen reviews selbiges gefunden hätten oder weil dein bling-bling Testaufbau schöner, größer, teurer ist. Grandios. Natürlich könnten die Werte durch Inkompatibilitäten o.ä. zustande gekommen sein. Hat niemand angezweifelt. Dagegen sprechen aber so einige Sachen, die im Test/Thread angesprochen wurden. Alles extra für dich durchzukauen würde den Rahmen sprengen. Wie man an deinen Kommentaren sieht, hast du dir das gar nicht durchgelesen bzw. nur sehr oberflächlich oder hast schlicht kein richtiges Interesse daran, such's dir aus. Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative muss schon gegeben sein, ansonsten bringt es nicht viel mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Mal davon abgesehen hier der falsche Ort ist und der/die Tester des Netzteils der bessere Ansprechpartner wäre, falls von deiner Seite aus ein größeres Interesse vorhanden wäre.


----------



## soulpain (22. Dezember 2009)

Dafür, dass ich angeblich fadenscheinige Rückschlüsse ziehe und Du Dir so sicher bist, wirst Du ganz schon agressiv, fast so, als würde Dir irgendein Sachverhalt nicht gefallen.

Genauso wie ich mir das Thema durchlesen werde, solltest Du wie gesagt erstmal meine Tests lesen, bevor Du behauptest, die Argumente wären fadenscheinig und beschönigt. Und wo habe ich geschrieben, dass der Hersteller besonders erfahren ist? Es gab lediglich eine Anmerkung dazu, dass die Marke lange genug exisiert, um drastische Probleme bemerkbar zu machen, wenn es welche gäbe. Wie gesagt sind bis dato aber keinerlei Komplikationen in Erscheinung getreten.



> Welche Auswirkungen das ganze hat, weiß niemand.


Selbstverständlich ist bekannt, welche Auswirkungen eine Transiente über eine gewisse Zeitspanne hat. 

Im Anhang siehst Du sowohl den Pegel, welcher in das Netz zurück fließt, als auch die Stabilität einzelner Schienen unter Vollast beim S550. Sowohl die über den Rückleiter zurückfließenden Störungen, als auch die Spannungsbilder ausgangsseitig sind völlig problemlos. Nicht perfekt, aber in Ordnung. Belastet wurde mit je 13,31 A bei 5V und 3,3V und 8,91 A bei den ersten beiden bzw. 10,69 A bei den stärker bemessenen 12V Schienen. Transient Response bei unter 1ms.

Nicht nur, dass hier über ein Problem debattiert wird, obwohl Du nicht mal die Auswirkungen eines solchen Problems kennst (was für mich zur Definition eines Problems eigentlich selbstverständlich ist, weil es sonst keines ist), es wird sogar einfach mal ein altes Gerät angehängt und ein Sachverhalt aufgebauscht, als wäre der Hersteller nicht selbst mal auf die Idee gekommen, in dieser Richtung zu prüfen.


----------



## poiu (22. Dezember 2009)

> Ich habe auch noch ein älteres Analoggerät. Dann schaue ich einfach mal, was sich im Zusammenhang mit einem normalen PC ergibt und berichte davon.



Danke das du dir die mühe machen willst


----------



## anddill (22. Dezember 2009)

Du hättest es einfach gehabt mal im 3DC vorbeizuschauen, dort kann man auch als Gast posten. Aber gut, dann eben so. 
Zunächst würde ich Dich darum bitten damit aufzuhören auf dem Alter meines Scopes herumzureiten. Das tut nämlich nichts zur Sache. Es funktioniert einwandfrei.

Wie ich sehe hast Du ähnliche Bilder gepostet wie ich. Nur etwas bunter. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du Deinem Messgerät vertraust. Und da wimmelt es auch von diesen hässlichen kleinen hochfrequenten Überschwingern. Also haben wir jetzt 3 Messungen von Cougar S-Serien Netzteilen mit Spikes auf den Leitungen. 
Da stellen sich mir zwei Fragen: Wie oft kommt bei Dir so etwas vor, und kannst Du ausschließen, daß es dadurch Probleme gibt?

edit: Schlecht formulierte Frage. Nochmal.
Also, wie oft kommt es bei anderen Netzteilen vor, daß solche Störungen auftreten und ist das nun außerhalb der Norm? Kann es neben der Störabstrahlung andere Probleme verursachen?


----------



## soulpain (22. Dezember 2009)

Jedes Netzteil hat solche Spikes bei Einregelvorgängen.

Entscheidend ist nur die Höhe der Transienten und die sind bei meinen Messungen immer in Ordnung.

Hier hast Du Ergebnisse zu anderen Netzteilen, die haben alle derartige Verläufe. Jedes Bild zeigt verschiedene Netzteile bei Vollast bei 12V. Hiper (CWT), Impervio und letzteres übrigens von Seasonic. Aber alles im Rahmen der Spezifikation und alle mit Transient Response unter 1ms. Wenn das angeziegte dramatisch ist, dürften wir laut Deiner Aussage gar keine Marke mehr kaufen, oder?

Und ja, ich ich vertraue den Gerätschaften, die ich zu dem Zeitpunkt des Testsverwendet hatte. Warum sollten Deine Ergebnisse richtiger sein als meine unter Berücksichtigung von ATX konformen Belastungen mit Justierung im mehrstelligen Nachkommabereich?

Glaubst Du, Du hast bessere Testmöglichkeiten als der Hersteller oder selbiger würde sich seinen Ruf als Endkunden-brand auf diese Weise zerstören, wenn er solche Ergebnisse erwartet hätte? Wohl eher nicht, weil er diese Ergebnisse eben nicht erwartet hat und sich im Vorfeld genau über Dich informiert hat. Ergo wussten sie doch über deine Möglichkeiten bescheid und haben mit Sicherheit eigene Tests durchgeführt.


----------



## anddill (22. Dezember 2009)

Es sind keine Einregelvorgänge. Es ist Ringing der Gleichrichterdioden das bis auf die Ausgänge und Masseleitungen durchgreift.


----------



## puntarenas (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die Diskussion um die Cougar s Reihe ja bekanntlich sehr spannend, aber wäre es nicht für alle Beteiligten schöner, wenn sich das Ganze auf einen Thread konzentrieren würde?

Die beiden anderen Threads:
*3DCenter.org - 3DC Usertest: Cougar S 550*
*Planet3DNow - Cougar 80Plus Silver - Die Welt ist orange*

Naheliegend und ideal wäre bestimmt der Thread im 3DCenter, dort sind die ganzen Informationen zu anddills Ergebnissen gebündelt, dort nimmt auch Christian von Compucase dazu Stellung und dort ist ja überhaupt der Ausgangspunkt. Thematisch auch noch passend wäre der Thread bei P3Dnow, dann müssten halt noch kurz soulpains hübsche Bildchen dahin umziehen und wie ich finde die unpassendste Adresse ist dieser Thread hier, denn darin ist die Diskussion irgendwie OffTopic.

Just my 0.02€, ich stör jetzt nicht weiter....


----------



## Philipus II (22. Dezember 2009)

@Soulpain:
All diejenigen, die dich persönlich angreifen und eine pro-Cougar Argumentation behaupten, solltest du ignorieren.
Diejenigen, die sich für das Thema an sich interessieren, werden solche Keulen nicht auspacken.

Ich bin echt gespannt, was da rauskommt.


----------



## Ralf345 (27. Dezember 2009)

Philipus II schrieb:


> @Soulpain:
> All diejenigen, die dich persönlich angreifen und eine pro-Cougar Argumentation behaupten, solltest du ignorieren.
> Diejenigen, die sich für das Thema an sich interessieren, werden solche Keulen nicht auspacken.
> 
> Ich bin echt gespannt, was da rauskommt.




Ha, ich liebe diese Gutmenschen. Was soll denn da rauskommen?  

Selbst wenn, dann müsste er sich selber ja Fehler eingestehen. Wird er nie machen! Er wird dafür bezahlt, was meinst du denn wie das ankommt, wenn seine so professionellen Tests fehlerbehaftet sind? Bitte lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.

Noch dazu im speziellen Cougar, such bitte mal nach seinen Beiträgen mit Cougar, wie oft er dazu Stellung nimmt, wie oft er sie empfiehlt. Eine hohe Quote, wenn man seine eher geringe Beitragsanzahl berücksichtigt.

Und ganz interessant auch folgender Beitrag von ihm:
_
Vor kurzem habe ich Compucase einen Besuch abgestattet und durfte zwei Netzteile der neuen Marke Cougar mitnehmen._

So viel zu neutral, das ist indirekte Einflussnahme. Ist in einem user review oder ein review mit gesponserter Hardware meist nicht anders. Wenn nicht bewusst, dann wird zumindest indirekt unterbewusst dieses Produkt anderes gewertet als ein völlig bezugloses Produkt.  Außerdem will er es sich doch nicht mit dem Hersteller verscherzen, nur um dann keine Samples mehr zu bekommen.

Überlege dir nochmal, wer hier kein Interesse hat. Ich sehe seine Tests zukünftig mit anderen Augen, da muss ich einfach skeptisch sein nach dem überheblichen Auftritt hier.


----------



## Philipus II (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe selbst ein Cougar Testsample erhalten.
Für 75€ bin ich allerdings nicht zu haben
Ne, das von mir getestete Cougar Power ist in den Kernkompetenzen (so nennt man das doch Neudeutsch) super, nur in den Randbereichen zeigt es Schwächen. Das Cougar S ist da leider weniger erfreulich, berichten die Kollegen.

Der Tester Andill im 3DC hat seine 2 Samples auch direkt von Cougar und darf sie behalten. Trotz weniger erfreulichem Ergebnis.
Uns (und da nehme ich Soulpain als Profitester mal mit rein) als gekauft darzustellen, nur weil wir Testsamples behalten dürfen, passt nicht.
Dass wir grundsätzlich eher loben als meckern ist klar, eine positive Grundstimmung sollte man als Tester mitbringen, sonst wird man depressiv.
Wenn man aber was zu meckern hat, wird das nicht totgeschwiegen.

Wer andills Test gelesen hat, stellt fest, dass Soulpain das wohl nicht messen konnte, weil das übliche Profitestschema dafür nicht ausgelegt ist.
Ihn persönlich anzugreifen ist daher weder zielführend noch fair.


----------



## Hector (27. Dezember 2009)

Corsair 750HX Review - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## soulpain (27. Dezember 2009)

@Ralf345

So, wie Du Dich verhälst, scheinst Du auch nicht gerade neutral zu sein. Dazu gehört auch, die Ansichten des anderen zu respektieren. Wenn Du Dir kein Cougar kaufen willst, ist das für mich ok. Es gibt 100 andere Marken. Wie gesagt habe ich aber anhand meiner Messungen keine Probleme festgestellt und solche Auswüchse im Verlauf hat wie gesagt jeder, es kommt nur auf die Höhe selbiger an. Und genau so kommuniziere ich das auch.

_ Vor kurzem habe ich Compucase einen Besuch abgestattet und durfte zwei Netzteile der neuen Marke Cougar mitnehmen._

Ich bekomme (fast) alle Samples von den Herstellern, aber nicht alle werden automatisch gut bewertet. Von solchen Samples kann man sichzer nicht reich werden, selbst wenn man manche mit Erlaubnis verkaufen darf. Geld bekomme ich auch nur von Zeitschriften, für die ich schreibe. Auf der Webseite sowieso nicht als freier Autor, Sponsoren sind Sache der Seiteninhaber. Außerdem pickst Du Dir hier Kommentarfragmente aus dem Text, wie es Dir gefällt. Wie gesagt verweise ich auf den Test des S550, das ich nicht empfehle, da es für den Preis zu wenig bietet und der Abstand zum S700 einfach zu gering ist. Und bezüglich Herstellerbesuchen kann niemand Einfluss nehmen, da die Tests schließlich nicht vor Ort gemacht werden, sondern im Testlabor, wo nie ein Hersteller dabei ist, der irgendwelche Ergebnisse relativieren könnte oder mir reinredet. Ich habe 6 Cougar Netzteile getestet, nur eines hat einen Award und damit explizite Empfehlung bekommen. Nun schau mal, wie da die Statistik bei anderen Seiten ist, die Cougar getestet haben.


----------



## Ralf345 (27. Dezember 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> @Ralf345
> 
> Wenn Du Dir kein Cougar kaufen willst, ist das für mich ok.




Ich habe mir bereits ein Cougar gekauft.


----------



## soulpain (27. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dann formuliere ich es anders. Wenn Du Dir Cougar in Zukunft nicht mehr kaufen würdest, spielt das für mich persönlich keine Rolle. Es gibt ausreichend Alternativen. Worum es mir geht ist, dass ich andere Erkenntnisse habe und bisher kein PC wegen eines Cougar in irgendeiner Weise beschädigt wurde. Trotzdem scheinen die Ergebnisse auf 3DCenter für "panische" Reaktionen zu sorgen, was etwas überspitzt ist.


----------



## Ralf345 (28. Dezember 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> Worum es mir geht ist, dass ich andere Erkenntnisse habe und bisher kein PC wegen eines Cougar in irgendeiner Weise beschädigt wurde.




Und alles andere wird ausgeblendet, weil du nicht dran interessiert ist. Zeigt mal wieder, dass du nix gelesen hast. Nimm es so hin. Es gibt halt Leute, die größere Anforderungen an ein NT stellen.


----------



## dbpaule (5. Januar 2010)

Ich  versteh den ganzen Trouble hier nicht! Warum hacken die Leute hier auf Soulpain rum? Er macht doch gute Arbeit! Er empfiehlt doch nicht nur Cougar! So ein Schwachsinn! Leute, das ist so, als würde man Newton die Schuld für alle Flugzeugabstürze geben, weil er die Schwerkraft entdeckt hat! Die NTs von Cougar sind nunmal gut. Genauso sind es auch Netzteile von Enermax, Tagan, etc.! Cougar betreibt aber eben um in den Markt einzusteigen eben aggresiveres Marketing. Und da sind die nunmal in aller Munde!
Beruhigt euch mal wieder! Ich hatte bisher 4 verschiedene Cougar NTs im Einsatz und alle haben sich als dienlich erwiesen! Ebenso aber hatte ich auch NTs von Enermax, be quiet!, Corsair, Antec und Sapphire (im Grunde auch Enermax) in den Händen. Ebenso gute Geräte! Rasurbo klammere ich mal aus...^^

LG, Paule


----------

